# HD 7790 emerges, the new Budget King



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2013)

Guys, after lots of rumor, HD 7790 now got tested properly in Tom's Hardware. It is based on the current GCN architecture, not GCN 2.0 as the rumors were suggesting earlier.
It comes with 896 Stream Processor, 128 Bit Memory bus with 1GB/2GB memory,  1GHz Clock Speed and 1500 MHz GDDR5 Memory speed (6000 MHz effective), 56 Texture Units and 16 Color ROPs, providing 96 GB/S memory bandwidth.

Check out the review here: -
AMD Radeon HD 7790 Review: Graphics Core Next At $150 : Meet AMD's Radeon HD 7790, Based On Bonaire
*www.anandtech.com/show/6837/amd-radeon-7790-review-feat-sapphire-the-first-desktop-sea-islands


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 22, 2013)

any clue for release date? what you think about price of hd 7790 in india as it is faster than gtx 650ti at same price(in us)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread would come under better view if moved to news section.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 22, 2013)

techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming
The SAPPHIRE's memory clock is oced to whooping 1765 mhz.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 22, 2013)

Seems like GTX 650ti will loose it's place if 7790 comes anywhere near 10k


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah. AMD doen't have a card in that segment. I'm fairly certain this will be below 12k.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's hope that with the arrival of this the prices of 7770 and 7750 go down.



ASHISH65 said:


> any clue for release date? what you think about price of hd 7790 in india as it is faster than gtx 650ti at same price(in us)



7790 is gonna release in the first week of April.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is the HD 7790 Crossfire review from Guru3d :- Club3D Radeon HD 7790 Crossfire review - Introduction

Looks like AMD has addressed both the issues of Frame Latency and Micro Stuttering in Crossfire with their latest 13.2 Beta 7 and 13.3 Beta 2 drivers. In fact, there are cases you will find in the review, the Crossfire is performing more smoothly than a single card setup.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for sharing the news and looking at HD7850s current price I think this will be priced around ~11k to outperform GTX 650 Ti in market competition,

BTW, looking at the current AMD gpus and how well they perform I'm just wondering how much performance benefit is there if someone decides to release a HD7790 with 256 but memory bus.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Actually initially AMD Planned to release HD 7790 with 256 bit memory bus but the performance was too close to the HD 7850 1 GB version and might caused reasonable drop in the HD 7850's selling number. That's why they have decided to release the 128 Bit model with 1GB or 2 GB VRam.
Actually I was wondering about the Crossfire performance of this particular card. In terms of FPS, it is actually same or slightly better than GTX 670 and sometime touching HD 7970 GHz edition. Also the other negative factors of Crossfire setting like Micro Stuttering, Frame Latency etc have been addressed almost completely. So if it is priced around 11K, CF setup of it is actually a great VFM solution.


----------



## bestpain (Mar 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Actually initially AMD Planned to release HD 7790 with 256 bit memory bus but the performance was too close to the HD 7850 1 GB version and might cause reasonable drop in the HD 7850's selling number. That's why they have decided to release the 128 Bit model with 1GB or 2 GB VRam.
> Actually I was wondering about the Crossfire performance of this particular card. In terms of FPS, it is actually same or slightly better than GTX 670 and sometime touching HD 7970 GHz edition. Also the other negative factors of Crossfire setting like Micro Stuttering, Frame Latency etc have been addressed almost completely. So if it is priced around 11K, CF setup of it is actually a great VFM solution.



plz cilus tell me when it will launch in India?

i think prices will be below 10k for 7790 1gb model and below 12k for 2gb model


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

Dam it only if i waited for 1 year i could have got this card


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

Well,i am still waiting to buy one and this could be it.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 23, 2013)

If HD7790 1GB comes for 9.5k I will definitely buy it. I may even CF it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Actually initially AMD Planned to release HD 7790 with 256 bit memory bus but the performance was too close to the HD 7850 1 GB version and might cause reasonable drop in the HD 7850's selling number. That's why they have decided to release the 128 Bit model with 1GB or 2 GB VRam.



most likely 128bit was used to keep the price as well as performance in check. 7790 is already priced higher than 650Ti (it'll be like 2k more once it is available here), adding a 256bit bus will make it more of a 7850 killer when it ties with 650Ti more times than it beats.

But i feel 128bit is kind of limiting the potential of 7790 but using 256bit bus will again raise the price. So 7770's price should fall to ~7k & 7750 to ~5k with 7790 taking a 10k pricetag.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 23, 2013)

sam said:


> most likely 128bit was used to keep the price as well as performance in check. 7790 is already priced higher than 650Ti (it'll be like 2k more once it is available here), adding a 256bit bus will make it more of a 7850 killer when it ties with 650Ti more times than it beats.
> 
> But i feel 128bit is kind of limiting the potential of 7790 but using 256bit bus will again raise the price. So 7770's price should fall to ~7k & 7750 to ~5k with 7790 taking a 10k pricetag.



7790s real competitor is int 7770 its almighty 7850 the 128bit males some kind of laggard to but its VFM for the price your paying too but AMD just want to fill the Gap between 7770 and 7850 it seems reasonable for AMD to make it a 128bit card but the intresting this is that the card is based on GCN which makes it stand out of the crowd,According to me I guess AMD really didn't want the HD 7790 cutting into the HD 7850 territory.

BTW by just see the table below to get an idea of 7790 

*www.tbreak.com/?ACT=27&f=untitled-4.png&fid=8&d=571&

Just look at the temperature of the card it shows the beneficiaries of the new architecture 

*www.tbreak.com/?ACT=27&f=temp.png&fid=8&d=571

Close up of 7790

*www.tbreak.com/?ACT=27&f=img_4705.jpg&fid=8&d=571


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2013)

sam said:


> most likely 128bit was used to keep the price as well as performance in check. 7790 is already priced higher than 650Ti (it'll be like 2k more once it is available here), adding a 256bit bus will make it more of a 7850 killer when it ties with 650Ti more times than it beats.
> 
> But i feel 128bit is kind of limiting the potential of 7790 but using 256bit bus will again raise the price. *So 7770's price should fall to ~7k & 7750 to ~5k with 7790 taking a 10k pricetag.*



I wish this becomes true ... 256 bit memory is indeed pricey but then again I also want to see a 256 bit from some manufacturer.
BTW, a 4x CF setup of HD7790 will hindrance the performance by what margin ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2013)

As per the rumors, this card might be relaunched again during the launch of the AMD 8000 series and that time, probably it will come with 256 bit flavor.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the news .. this is what I was looking for.


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> most likely 128bit was used to keep the price as well as performance in check. 7790 is already priced higher than 650Ti (it'll be like 2k more once it is available here), adding a 256bit bus will make it more of a 7850 killer when it ties with 650Ti more times than it beats.
> 
> But i feel 128bit is kind of limiting the potential of 7790 but using 256bit bus will again raise the price. So 7770's price should fall to ~7k & 7750 to ~5k with 7790 taking a 10k pricetag.



They could have Even introduce it with 192 bit bus,but by looking at benches it is actually close to HD 7850 and more far from HD 7770 at 128 bit, so even 192 bit would be more HD 7850 killer . . .


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2013)

AMD does not use 192 bit bus, their BUS design is different from nVidia.


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> AMD does not use 192 bit bus, their BUS design is different from nVidia.



Really?? They Might as well start making this so as to avoid situations like this 

BTW Thanks for cclarification


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2013)

The Contender has arrived  Welcome to GTX 650 Ti Boost.
Nvidia strikes back: GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost slams into AMD’s HD 7790 | ExtremeTech


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> The Contender has arrived  Welcome to GTX 650 Ti Boost.
> Nvidia strikes back: GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost slams into AMD’s HD 7790 | ExtremeTech



i think this will be costlier than the HD 7790 and more likely to be at 12~13k, thanks to all the tax


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 8, 2013)

650ti boost 1gb, will kick 7790's ass all day long. And they are both targeted at 150$


----------

